# death in New York



## ATS/TexasTree (Jun 9, 2008)

Tree-trimmer falls to death


----------



## Ekka (Jun 9, 2008)

Anything else? Any link to the story?


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Jun 9, 2008)

ooops!

http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=694349&category=REGION&newsdate=6/7/2008


Hope that link went through......


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 9, 2008)

it happens up state ny lots of weekend warriors tom trees


----------



## Ekka (Jun 9, 2008)

Mate, there's a few in this article .... 4th in past 3 weeks.



> *Tree-trimmer falls to death*
> 
> Edinburg man lands on rocks after being struck on forehead by branch
> 
> ...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 9, 2008)

They're calling a "logging related" accident. Trimming trees isn't logging related I wouldn't think. Looks like a widowmaker got him.

Ian


----------



## treemandan (Jun 9, 2008)

I would like to know how he got knocked out of the tree. No rope?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, better they pile them up on the loggers stats than ours. All of these sound like weekend warriors.


----------

